# Material to use when filling modded cube ?



## JohnnyReggae (Jul 9, 2015)

I have a couple of new white Shengshou cubes that I would like to mod into different shapes. What material/putty could I use to fill the voids created by sanding parts away ? Specifically for white cubes.

Currently I am thinking about modding the 4x4 and 5x5 into barrels.


----------



## Wilhelm (Jul 9, 2015)

Apoxie Sculpt or Milliput


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jul 10, 2015)

It seems both those products are hard to come by in my country :-( Have tried a number of building/hardware suppliers with no one even having heard of them. The only thing I have been able to find that is readily available here is a putty adhesive which I've used for other applications, but it may be able to work in building up parts of a cube ... http://www.pratley.co.za/DIY_Adhesives.htm


----------



## NathanYoung21 (Jun 28, 2016)

You could probably fill the pieces with hot glue, then spray paint the cube when you're finished.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jun 28, 2016)

I found some modeling putty to use initially. Have moved onto using a plastic resin that is mixed in 2 parts to fill most of each part and then top them off with modeling putty. Seems to work well as long as you get the resin mix parts correct


----------

